
Ask HN: Review my startup idea - hammadnasir
Introducing Repairer - An on demand repair service.
Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hammadn.wixsite.com&#x2F;repairer<p>We get your damaged products repaired for you as fast and as cheap as possible and deliver it back once it is repaired!<p>We&#x27;d be taking watches, clocks, smartphones, lamps, spectacles, laptops, modems and other common household products initially.<p>We&#x27;ve planned to launch in New Delhi, India initially and would be expending to many other cities all over the world pretty soon.<p>Would love to have your feedback and suggestions.
======
subsidd
From the top of my head,

1\. Mention what products. I know you'd want to say _everything_ but still
mention some of the _everything_ . 2\. Repairing requires trust. Hosting a
site on wix doesn't offer trustworthiness. 3\. Add a few more sections, like
by when you'd launch and explain the _how_ visually. 4\. Mention an exact
location. I am pretty sure you won't be able to start off with the entire
world, so mention a state/city or two at the most. You can do it subtly like
_" we are starting off with x and x places and would coming to your city
soon"_

On the idea - it's pretty generic but requires absolutely efficient execution
to have the _wow_ factor.

All the best.

~~~
hammadnasir
Thanks for your feedback, subsidd. I have updated the post.

------
navinsylvester
Very good idea indeed. I see myself using it and recommending it to friends.

But pick a vertical where there is a real pain point and the repair is
quantifiable easily by customer without expert advise. This would help you to
avoid bad reviews.

May be you already have a solution for this - if so would like to hear the
process involved.

~~~
hammadnasir
Thanks for your kind feedback and valuable suggestion, navinsylvester.

Yes, we've already thought of the point you've mentioned and we are currently
doing surveys and talking to target users in order to make sure we don't end
up building something nobody wants.

Could you please highlight some basic features you'd like to see in the app
for this service?

